# Awesome Vibration Dampening



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Excellent review. Good to know about the vibration.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the review. I have arthritis and even though it's fairly well under control, using an ROS really hurts my hands. I can usually tolerate a 1 hour sanding session but my hands hurt pretty badly the next day. I may have to get the same model - there may be hope!


----------



## ol104 (Dec 17, 2012)

I actually ordered one yesterday. I tried out a demo unit at The Woodworking Show a few weeks ago and was really impressed with it. My current Dewalt ROS was a yard sale buy that has served me well but is starting to fall apart. As soon as i take it off the wood, it really revs up out of control, to the point that when i put it back down, it will go pretty deep even with fine paper on it. I will still use it for rough sanding though. This Bosch unit also has adjustable speed which will come in handy when sanding a narrow strip or edge of a board.

Just as an FYI - this sander is currently on sale at the Orange big box store for about $40 off through the end of March. You will need to order it online since they dont carry this model in the store.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I'm looking to upgrade myself.


----------



## KCConst (Mar 15, 2013)

I got the 5" 6" version and feel it is the best sander Ive ever owned.


----------



## CypressAndPine (Jun 14, 2013)

Glad to know others are happy with the unit too. If anyone wants to try it out come see me. I have a few tabletops you can sand.


----------

